# Gainer Shakes



## sambo (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm 6'3, 12 stone and a hard-gainer. As of December have been trying to increase muscle mass and seem to be making slow,slow,slow, but steady progress. I have started taking creatine and weight gain shakes, however:

As I find eating loads not all that enjoyable I guess Weight Gain shakes are a good option. But is there a cheaper way of mixing up a shake other than spending cash on these tubs (which last all but a week). So, a calorie rich food stuff that I can through into the blender and drink?

I have taken body fortress and Weider Crash Weight Gain, but can simply not afford to continue at a tub per week.

(I understand that whey protein is almost essential and have and will continue with this).


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Eggs 

You can't beat them (pun intended)


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

***** said:


> I'm 6'3, 12 stone and a hard-gainer. As of December have been trying to increase muscle mass and seem to be making slow,slow,slow, but steady progress. I have started taking creatine and weight gain shakes, however:
> 
> As I find eating loads not all that enjoyable I guess Weight Gain shakes are a good option. But is there a cheaper way of mixing up a shake other than spending cash on these tubs (which last all but a week). So, a calorie rich food stuff that I can through into the blender and drink?
> 
> ...


dude, you're not a hardgainer! you weight 12 stone


----------



## James W (Jan 5, 2007)

I use myprotein.co.uk (it is ok to mention them right?) and make a shake consisting of

20% Whey Protein Concentrate 75 (NZ)

-10% Flax Seed Powder

-10% Calcium Caseinate

-5% Activated Barley

-55% Ultra Fine Scottish Oats

They have a customiser where you can add in the percentages yourself, a 2kg tub of this will last me a month and costs around £20, I tend to take 2X3 scoops a day with water or milk.

With milk its around 850kcal per shake, as always there are a variety of flavours etc.

Is that any help?


----------



## sambo (Jan 24, 2007)

That is a help thanks.

£20 a month is certainly more desireable.

"dude, you're not a hardgainer! you weight 12 stone"

- due to the fact that im an Endomorph bodytype and have a fast metabolism, ...I am.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

and at 6 foot 3....

anyway, if you take a look down into the recipe section, u will find some usefull home made shakes, i know i have posted 1 or 2 down there, and they are probably 100% better for ya. lol.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

***** said:


> - due to the fact that im an Endomorph bodytype and have a fast metabolism, ...I am.


Thats an *ecto*morph mate, endos are the ones with slow metabolism.

Search for DB's bulking shakes, they look the sh!t im going to start trying them! I think they are made out of like 3 whole eggs, 50g oats and 2 scoops of whey powder? Bump for the man himself


----------



## sambo (Jan 24, 2007)

well, at least i got the morph bit right.

I'll check them out, cheers


----------



## big-mike (Jan 30, 2007)

You might want to try Prolab N-large is good for putting wieght on but can be costly if having full servings but would definatly recommend giving it a try. Either that or add extra meals in by using Myoplex by EAS buy in bulk to save


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

eggs/oats/oil blend and drink, its cheap and easy, add some fruit for flavour and sweetness, blueberries are great!

SD


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Mate I'm an Ectomorph too I know how hard it is.....shakes a side have you tried eating smaller portions?

Shakes are good for extra cals but they should only really be just that, you still need to eat 4-5 real meals a day. Try eating only half portions and gradually raise the size of the meal. Dont ever snack as you wont feel hungry!!!

Look at bulk powders, Aviform etc for good cheap protein.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If you are an Ectomorph then shakes are nto the answer because they are digested quickly. More solid food will be your best option as your high metabolic rate will be slowed somewhat by having to digest more solids.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> If you are an Ectomorph then shakes are nto the answer because they are digested quickly. More solid food will be your best option as your high metabolic rate will be slowed somewhat by having to digest more solids.


:withstupi

Exactly, shakes for extra cals not as meals


----------



## sambo (Jan 24, 2007)

Helpful comments. Many Thanks


----------

